# Another Vase or HF



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a third one that is poplar that I did a little different shape on it. I also textured around the center of it with a burned line on both sides of the texture. I did the texture to give some life to the plain wood. It has a walnut collar and foot to kinda of offset the wood. This is 10 1/2" wide and 3 1/2" tall. It has one coat of Antique oil on it and will get a few more coats.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

Very Nice but you must stop watching UFO shows the last two items you have posted look like UFO items.. :jester:

=======



BernieW said:


> Here is a third one that is poplar that I did a little different shape on it. I also textured around the center of it with a burned line on both sides of the texture. I did the texture to give some life to the plain wood. It has a walnut collar and foot to kinda of offset the wood. This is 10 1/2" wide and 3 1/2" tall. It has one coat of Antique oil on it and will get a few more coats.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Bernie looks great, please tell me, how did you put that texture on? I don't have a lathe and some of these details are just beyond my grasp.

Bj, ok that last comment made laugh!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I kid you not, there was a tear in my eyes as I looked and appreciated the beauty in your turning. Am I pushing my luck in asking you to post a shot of the hollowing tool that you used?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bj, Jack and Harry. Harry I will get you a picture of my setup. It is a Monster Hollowing system from Randy Privett. I actually have both his captured system and the articulating arm unit. The latter works extremely well for small hollowings and the captured unit works better for larger hollowings. The first picture is of the articulating arm unit I used for these hollowings and the second is the parts and pieces for the captured unit. I never did get a picture of it mounted but will next time I set it up.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie these vessles are just amazing. We are finally signed up for a pen turning class in January and we are buying ourselves a REAL lathe for Xmas. I don't think we'll ever get to your caliber but you are certainly a motivating force! Thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bernie.... you are becoming an overwhelming motivation force as of late and even I am having urges of getting out in the shop and cranking up the ole lathe. That HF turning sure is fascinating, but appears to be a challenge. Just how bad was the learning curve?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful work Bernie. Hollowing those forms is a real challenge. I have a Sorby goose neck that looks like the business end of the one mounted on your lathe but has a handle
which is hard to hold.
How thick are the walls?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now, just cut it out Bernie...!!!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all for your kind comments. 

Harry you need to get on the stick and make one.

Bob N. the learning curve is not that bad especially with the monster and the laser. Definitely means no more coming thru the walls and just makes it a lot easier. 

Maurice the walls are less the 1/4" thick. Probably around 3/8" or so. 

CanuckGal you will get there with some practice, practice, and practice. Did I say practice?:laugh: When I started six years ago I practiced with every tool till I had them down pat. The more classes you take the quicker things will happen. I am self taught so it took longer. 

Bill time to get in gear.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Bj, Jack and Harry. Harry I will get you a picture of my setup. It is a Monster Hollowing system from Randy Privett. I actually have both his captured system and the articulating arm unit. The latter works extremely well for small hollowings and the captured unit works better for larger hollowings. The first picture is of the articulating arm unit I used for these hollowings and the second is the parts and pieces for the captured unit. I never did get a picture of it mounted but will next time I set it up.


Thanks for those shots Bernie, it's obvious from your tools and turnings that you're in a league of your own, one that unfortunately I'm too old to aspire to, I will however, when I find my voice which went missing last Saturday (no cracks here please Bj) I'll see what I can make out of that 9" x 3" Camphor blank and struggle with these tools, the swan neck I haven't yet used.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear ya lost the old voice. Hey that set of tools looks mighty fine and surely will do the job. My old hands have arthritis in them and so anything I can do to ease that is a plus for me. These two units I just run with my fingers. I will be watching Harry and don't forget to measure, measure, measure for thickness.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I'm sorry but I can't pass on that one...

" went missing last Saturday " It's about time:haha::haha::haha::yes4:


=========



harrysin said:


> Thanks for those shots Bernie, it's obvious from your tools and turnings that you're in a league of your own, one that unfortunately I'm too old to aspire to, I will however, when I find my voice which went missing last Saturday (no cracks here please Bj) I'll see what I can make out of that 9" x 3" Camphor blank and struggle with these tools, the swan neck I haven't yet used.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Sorry to hear ya lost the old voice. Hey that set of tools looks mighty fine and surely will do the job. My old hands have arthritis in them and so anything I can do to ease that is a plus for me. These two units I just run with my fingers. I will be watching Harry and don't forget to measure, measure, measure for thickness.


Bernie, for several weeks now Arthritis has been giving me pain in the knees and fingers. Last week I saw my doctor because of a touch of bronchitis and in addition to a weeks course of anti-biotics, he gave me a weeks supply of 25mg of "Solone" (Prednisolone), steroids I believe. Well Bernie, apart from the lost voice, I haven't felt this good in years, gone are the neck and back pains that I've suffered for donkeys years, gone are the residual pains from the Shingles, gone is the need to use Cortisone cream twice a day for itchy spots and another bonus is that I'm no longer becoming "breathless" when doing things like cutting the lawns.

I forgot to mention that a few weeks before all this, my doctor told me to start taking one Glucosomine Sulphate 1500mg tablet each day and this did vastly reduce the sharp stabbing knee pains.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear that my friend. Really glad. I can't take the Glucosomine Sulphate because I am alergic to sulfa medications. It just makes me sick as a dog. So my old knee's and hands just put up with it but Aleve which works for 12 hrs does dull it to make it where I can do these things without pain. I am just getting over a bronchial infection myself. It is due to stupidity. I thought I could sand a cocobolo ornament with no mask (read lazy) on because it would be quick. Big mistake. So I don't do much woodwork without a respirator of some kind on. 

I have started riding my stationary bike for a month now and I feel really good. I should have been doing that a long time ago. My wife and I are going to ride it all winter and then get bicycle's next spring to start riding around town. We are hoping to ride at least 3 to 5 miles a day. Gotta do something to keep up with that 7 yr old grandson of mine especially when he wants to play soccer, baseball or football.:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't pass on that one...
> 
> ...


What would I do without your daily giggles Bob, keep up the good work, I'm sure that all members by now know what good friends we really are.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am late in expressing just how incredible your work is, what a master at your art!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Jerry.


----------

